# Disney CARS



## sillygoat (Mar 24, 2008)

i dont know if anyones ever done this on this forum yet

but here you go! haha


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 24, 2008)

haha thats a funny one with a unibrow and very white teeth too


----------



## Jermz_01 (Mar 24, 2008)

good job with the Beamer... haven't seen those here, but I have seen them for SRT's on other forums... heck, even Rangers... haha


----------



## *Vikki* (Mar 26, 2008)

ah wow how do you do that? would love to do that to my MINI, love the film cars!


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 26, 2008)

:lmao:   Love it!! Good job


----------



## sillygoat (Mar 27, 2008)

*Vikki* said:


> ah wow how do you do that? would love to do that to my MINI, love the film cars!



ill get the instructions up as soon as i can but the site seems to be down right now.


----------



## sillygoat (Mar 28, 2008)

heres the instructions everyone!

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1151725

now let me see your cars!


----------

